# is it plausible for an INFJ to be a 2w1?



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

or they often mistyped ENFJs? or confused 9s?


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

double post sry


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Absolutely, I'm actually good friends with a INFJ 2w1, and yes I did think she was ENFJ. Well, when I very first met her, I thought she was an introvert because she seemed shy (she was brand new to the workplace and meeting a whole lot of people at once), but then the more I got to know her, I questioned her introversion because of all the friends she had and how comfortable she seemed socially, and how open she was about sharing herself with others. But, then she actually told me she was INFJ and she was like "I'm _definitely_ an introvert." 
In general though (I think I said this before but it bares repeating), my opinion is that MB type and Enneatype are separate, and so it doesn't really make sense to use words like "plausible" for any combination. I think any combination is _possible_, though some are much more likely than others.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

My Mom is an INFJ 2w1!

I know she is an introvert since I know her better than everyone else. And I also know she's not a Fe dom (despite being Fe heavy) because I know her better than everyone else. But to everyone else besides me? Yeah, I can easily see her being mistaken otherwise. All of her friends think she's an extrovert. She's pretty much an "extroverted introvert". She puts the needs of people over her own need for alone time pretty much every day. It doesn't matter how much she craves alone time that day....if somebody is hurting or needing to be pleased, she drops everything to do something for them. And then I get to see her complain at home that she never gets time to herself and is always drained...It's almost a contradicting nature of a personality type to be introverted and type 2.

Also, keep in mind that MBTI and enneagram are separate. Type 2 is linked to Fe, and some INFJ's might just be more Fe heavy than others. Likewise, I am an INFP type 6. Most INFP's are 4's, which lead me to think I was supposed to be an SJ.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Absolutely. When I worked in home healthcare I worked with a family where the mother seemed best described by INFJ 2w1, I believe so/sp. I spent a _lot_ of time in close interaction with the family and am reasonably certain about that typing for her. I too can see how she could be mistaken for an extravert - it's easy with auxiliary Fe, which can be outwardly expressive and outgoing. Her overall "feel" is different than an ENFJ's, though. Colder in a way. More focused though more flighty. More internal. More exacting but also more removed. 



Librarylady said:


> And then I get to see her complain at home that she never gets time to herself and is always drained...It's almost a contradicting nature of a personality type to be introverted and type 2.


That's what I saw in the INFJ mother as well. A dramatic push-pull of wanting to be needed in others lives but that always sapping her of her personal energy. She found a good way around that in writing for her work in public service, so she was able to back away from the social sphere and still be "helping" while getting to spend time alone refocusing and re-energizing.



charlie.elliot said:


> In general though (I think I said this before but it bares repeating), my opinion is that MB type and Enneatype are separate, and so it doesn't really make sense to use words like "plausible" for any combination. I think any combination is possible, though some are much more likely than others.


Yes, I agree as well.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

2 is probably the most common enneagram amongst FJ types, so I don't see why not.

I know a lot of INFJs like to see themselves in a league apart, which is why I suspect many of them think they are a 4 (and it's possible) but Fe is Fe and most likely connected to 2 or 9. 

A type 2 INTJ, now _that_ would be really weird...


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

yup like others said, i know an INFJ 2w1 who i mistook for an ENFJ ^_^


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

One pet theory of mine is that a good chunk of "INFJ 4s" are probably 2s, so yes.

In any case, I knew an INFJ 2w1 SX/SO for a while. He was unhealthy as fuck, though, so I had to not be friends anymore.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Paradigm said:


> One pet theory of mine is that a good chunk of "INFJ 4s" are probably 2s, so yes.


Interesting. I think there are a lot of INFJs and INFPs who think they're 4s right away when they learn about the Enneagram (actually, I did, lol). But, on the other hand, I do definitely know some certified INFJs 4s. Is there any particular reason you think they're 2s specifically? I guess because 4s and 2s are both image types? I think a lot of them could be 9s or 5s, as well.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

yup, i'm good friends with one!


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

charlie.elliot said:


> Interesting. I think there are a lot of INFJs and INFPs who think they're 4s right away when they learn about the Enneagram (actually, I did, lol). But, on the other hand, I do definitely know some certified INFJs 4s. Is there any particular reason you think they're 2s specifically? I guess because 4s and 2s are both image types? I think a lot of them could be 9s or 5s, as well.


I know quite a few INFJ 2's. I'm an ENTP 8, and I'm REALLY attracted to them, and we tend to "see" each other IRL pretty quickly, even in a crowded room. Or on OKCupid for that matter.

An INFJ 2 is often a counselor, social worker, etc. They are good at other people's relationships, and have a huge desire to help others. They are all about love, and loving. 

There can be a touch of martyr to them. They find fulfillment in loving others. To me, their growth point can be to recognize and OWN the idea they are special, and have needs, and they can struggle to do things for themselves. 

To me, a 4 is much better at doing things for themselves.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

charlie.elliot said:


> Interesting. I think there are a lot of INFJs and INFPs who think they're 4s right away when they learn about the Enneagram (actually, I did, lol). But, on the other hand, I do definitely know some certified INFJs 4s. Is there any particular reason you think they're 2s specifically? I guess because 4s and 2s are both image types? I think a lot of them could be 9s or 5s, as well.


Well the thread is about INFJ 2s, so I didn't really go into anything else. I didn't mean to imply that there's _not_ INFJ 4s, just that it's a common misconception there's not a sizeable amount of INFJ 2s (which is implied by this thread existing). I'm not guessing how many, just that it's not an uncommon type combination.

(Edit: As for why I went with INFJ 4s, it's because that's the majority type combo INFJs identify as -- followed by INFJ 5.)

If I had to guess, people assume all 2s to be extroverted, so they assume the withdrawn types (4/5/9) instead. But the "need to be needed" can be a very small circle or very quick interactions, so the misconception is a bit flawed if you examine the core of it.


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

Paradigm said:


> One pet theory of mine is that a good chunk of "INFJ 4s" are probably 2s, so yes.


I actually thought the opposite cause of the negative connotations that 4's tend to get. I also think a lot of ENFP 4's are actually 7's who don't want to be seen as carefree monkeys.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

typethisperson said:


> I actually thought the opposite cause of the negative connotations that 4's tend to get. I also think a lot of ENFP 4's are actually 7's who don't want to be seen as carefree monkeys.


4s don't really have any negative connotations on forums... They tend to be thought of as the only type capable of any individuality. (Though admittedly this stereotype has lessened.)

Don't actually agree with you about ENFP 4s being 7 - they're the two most represented types for ENFP. I would instead go with 1/3/6/9 being more common instead, but in no particular order.


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

do you guys think that a 2w3 INFJ is plausible? or a 3w2 one?


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

Paradigm said:


> Don't actually agree with you about ENFP 4s being 7 - they're the two most represented types for ENFP. I would instead go with 1/3/6/9 being more common instead, but in no particular order.


They're over-represented cause ENFPs love taking tests to do with personality. They rarely like delving deeper into it however and yet dislike when some people view them as fickle. Also, a lot of ENFPs fancy themselves as being 4's like a lot of them fancy themselves as being INFPs. They are inspired by the 4 ideology like ENTPs are inspired by the 5 ideology but they are often 7's. 7 is very underrated as are 6's and 9's and people would claim the 2, 3, 4, 5 types practically before they/if they ever accept their actual enneagram type.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Plausible but more likely ENFJ. ENFJs mistype as introverts a lot, I notice. 
The most mistypings among INFJs are ISFJs and ENFJs. 2s are so closely associated with extroversion that it's likely the person is an eNFJ, or a Jungian Fe type even if they aren't socially outgoing or enjoy downtime (like most humans do....).


----------



## Velett (Jan 10, 2017)

I have gotten confused for an Extrovert before because of my ennegram, it's totally possible.
Even though it makes you confused as fuk yourself.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

typethisperson said:


> do you guys think that a 2w3 INFJ is plausible? or a 3w2 one?


I do... It's not that I think it's _common_, but I think it's certainly plausible. Much like 2 not needing to spend all their energy at once, neither does 3 - and "success" can be anything from being a successful house-spouse, to being the best in academia, to being a rich, famous person (which I think is a fairly rare desire for 3s, but it's the idea people latch on to)... And simply being a 3 doesn't guarantee an individual's goals will be realized; that is, many 3s fail to be successful.



typethisperson said:


> They're over-represented cause ENFPs love taking tests to do with personality. They rarely like delving deeper into it however and yet dislike when some people view them as fickle. Also, a lot of ENFPs fancy themselves as being 4's like a lot of them fancy themselves as being INFPs. They are inspired by the 4 ideology like ENTPs are inspired by the 5 ideology but they are often 7's. 7 is very underrated as are 6's and 9's and people would claim the 2, 3, 4, 5 types practically before they/if they ever accept their actual enneagram type.


Have you actually looked into the current distribution? While 2 isn't overly uncommon, it's not exactly "popular." 3 is even less popular, like in the lower three types people type as (I would argue that the descriptions of 3 are as bad, if not worse, as the descriptions of 6, making it an "unpalatable" type to many).

In very inaccurate terms: People would rather type at 4/5/9, settle for 2/6/7, and reject the idea of 1/3/8. 

I do agree with you that I think most people have the wrong idea about 7, but it's not exactly _underrated_, just misunderstood. ExxPs make up the majority of self-typed 7s on the forums when I feel many other types - IxxPs, especially - could feasibly be 7, as well. I do think some of the ExxP 7s could be mistyped given how skewed the numbers are, but I don't really feel like guessing what they could be right now.

As for MBTI mistypes, I do have my own thoughts about that but this isn't the subforum for it.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

typethisperson said:


> do you guys think that a 2w3 INFJ is plausible? or a 3w2 one?


Yes dude. A 2w3 is only marginally different from a 2w1. INFJs can be any Enneatype.


----------



## Sylas (Jul 23, 2016)

typethisperson said:


> or they often mistyped ENFJs? or confused 9s?


Any MBTI Feeling type can be a 2, so there are some INFJ 2s out there. There is nothing implausible about this combination.

Though xNFx who are 2s are very unlikely to choose Type 2 for themselves, partially because of stereotypical E2 'Helper' profiles describe somebody like an ESFJ personality, who chases people around imposing some kind of sensory help. It doesn't help either that female 2s are sometimes stereotyped as "dumb blondes" (as per Naranjo). So if you have somebody admitting they are a 2, you have a rare gem! Most 2s I've met in Enneagram communities prefered to type as 4s and 6s.


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

charlie.elliot said:


> Yes dude. A 2w3 is only marginally different from a 2w1. INFJs can be any Enneatype.


2+3 are extroverted enneagrams that's why I had to ask and 1 is seen as ambivert which is why it was easier for me to believe a 2w1 is possible.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

typethisperson said:


> 2+3 are extroverted enneagrams that's why I had to ask and 1 is seen as ambivert which is why it was easier for me to believe a 2w1 is possible.


Yes, it would be slightly unusual for an introverted MBTI type to be an extroverted Enneatype (and vice versa), but it's certainly quite possible. It's especially possible for, say, a 2w3 were only the _wing_ is extroverted. Think about 9w8. 9 is part of the most introverted triad (945) but 8 is part of the most extroverted triad (873). Many 9s are INFPs and ISFPs, and 9w8s. So clearly many MB-introverts have Ennea-extroverted wings.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

@charlie.elliot @typethisperson
Generally speaking, I don't think the idea that specific Enneagram types are definitely introverted or extroverted holds up in a lot of cases. Especially "extroverted" types, as IMO it's fairly easy to internalize (for lack of a better word) coping mechanisms. I will admit that two types kinda trip this up for me (5 and 8*) but I've seen plenty of examples over the years of, say, introverted 3/7s and extroverted 4/9s which are often thought of as unlikely or even impossible.

*What I mean is, these two seem far more likely to be introverted and extroverted (respectively), whereas the other seven seem more balanced, but it's not impossible for them to be the opposite.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Paradigm said:


> @charlie.elliot @typethisperson
> Generally speaking, I don't think the idea that specific Enneagram types are definitely introverted or extroverted holds up in a lot of cases. Especially "extroverted" types, as IMO it's fairly easy to internalize (for lack of a better word) coping mechanisms. I will admit that two types kinda trip this up for me (5 and 8*) but I've seen plenty of examples over the years of, say, introverted 3/7s and extroverted 4/9s which are often thought of as unlikely or even impossible.
> 
> *What I mean is, these two seem far more likely to be introverted and extroverted (respectively), whereas the other seven seem more balanced, but it's not impossible for them to be the opposite.


I totally agree, the introvert/extrovert/ ambivert triads in the Enneagram don't determine if you are E or I, but they are referred to as such and there is a reason for it. It corresponds with ego/id/superego types (respectively). It has to do with the quality of their energy and how being that type _influences_ you. i.e. I think being 9, 4, or 5 generally pushes you in a more introverted direction, although that's not a guarantee you are an introvert.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

charlie.elliot said:


> I totally agree, the introvert/extrovert/ ambivert triads in the Enneagram don't determine if you are E or I, but they are referred to as such and there is a reason for it. It corresponds with ego/id/superego types (respectively). It has to do with the quality of their energy and how being that type _influences_ you. i.e. I think being 9, 4, or 5 generally pushes you in a more introverted direction, although that's not a guarantee you are an introvert.


Agreed, I just wanted to make sure that distinction was made more clearly, because many people reading could possibly get the wrong idea :wink:


----------



## SweetINFJ (May 17, 2018)

I’m a 2w1.. would love to meet others who are as well!


----------



## Mcolwell7700 (Jun 19, 2021)

SweetINFJ said:


> I’m a 2w1.. would love to meet others who are as well!


Hello! I am also an INFJ 2w1.


----------

